# Who worries about ageing? Here are a few of my thoughts on the subject.



## Kayt (Feb 3, 2011)

I worry about the future.
I think we all do.
We live in the now , forgetting to treasure each moment 
The birth of a child,then suddenly that child is an adult
Our hopes and dreams- may have become true
Or dwindled into repressed disappointment
Oh how every ancient one was just like you or me
Laughing, smiling,seizing the moment 
Oh how blessed we are for each day, each breath
For our memory 
Our health
Healthy skin
Eyes
Teeth
Heart 
Liver 
Lungs
In fact all of it
Every last bit
It WILL GO AWAY
NO IFS OR BUTS
One bit at a time
Slowly or suddenly
So make the most of your time here
It's not very long at all
Look at the old with new eyes
See the achievements
The writers, actors, singers, clerks, waitresses, bankers,doctors
They are still in there
Knocking to get out
To be seen
Acknowledged
Thanked
They are warning us
"Soon it will be you"
( If you live to a ripe old age )


----------



## CFFTB (Feb 3, 2011)

Good prose, Kayt. Really robust & right on. Too many don't realize how vital our elders really are & what they teach us more from their actions than their words. Not sure how it is in the UK but here unfortunately they're not as respected as they should be. I mean to say, they are respected, but not nearly enough.


----------



## Ricky Jalapeno (Feb 4, 2011)

This made me think of my grandpa. He lost his hearing a couple days ago =/


----------



## The Backward OX (Feb 4, 2011)

If we live in the now, how can we be worrying about the future? :scratch: That's what you said.


----------



## Kayt (Feb 4, 2011)

The Backward OX said:


> If we live in the now, how can we be worrying about the future? :scratch: That's what you said.


 
Yes 
You have got a point It's a bit of a paradox really-and now I think about it ,a bit  rubbish Never mind !!


----------



## John S Cheung (Feb 12, 2011)

There is no use worrying about ageing. 
Worrying does not help anything.  
It makes things worse.
Do well, stay well.
Do something about it. 
Something effective. 
Go for health checks.
Keep in control.


----------



## Divus (Feb 12, 2011)

Old people fear death and the way it will happen.

Slowly they come to accept that it approaches relentlessly but they they fear how the light will go out.

Will it be painful?   Will it drag on?

The body slowly but surely decays and ceases to work as once it did?

They withdraw.    They become emotional.   They begin to hide.

They think not about the future, they remember the past.

They see themselves as once they were, but then they look in the mirror.

They dread uncertainty

Each has his or her own personal dread.

They wonder how long?

They never talk about it


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 12, 2011)

Marcus Aurelius said words to the effect that "death is a natural process, and only fools and children fear natural processes"

There is no point at which one becomes old, just as on the day after you have reached your majority you do not suddenly feel adult so one does not feel old, even when the body starts to fall apart the person inside is not essentially different.


----------



## John S Cheung (Feb 12, 2011)

Physical ageing is a natural process very much beyond our control.  Accept this and adjust to this in our daily living.  

Mental ageing can be within our control.  Unless it has to do with dementia of course.  So keep in control.


----------



## The Backward OX (Feb 12, 2011)

I just pray this comment doesn't sidetrack into anything remotely religious (pun intended) but perhaps if we chose to believe in a hereafter, that would give us a sense of anticipation.


----------



## Olasunkanmi Ojileru (Feb 13, 2011)

When we live our lives in the fear of tommorrow, we will live a pathetic  and sorrowful life because most of the things we fear never come to reality. The greatest man that ever lived: Jesus Christ, said that 'we should not worry about tomorrow because worrying will never add a single moment to our lives,' instead it deducts from our lives and result to early death.


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 13, 2011)

All good responses.  Mine best line is... Life is good and then you die.  No matter how good you are, no matter how well you write or paint or lead... we will all die.  However, I have faith that death of the body is not the end.  All things become something else in time.


----------



## John S Cheung (Feb 15, 2011)

.
Before dying, what are the things you would like to do ?


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 16, 2011)

I have no burning desire to do anything more than I'm already doing.  
I'm wondering though, what is considered elderly these days?
And Kayt, if I didn't say so yet, your writing moves along nicely.  Just like life.


----------

